# How soon after Kidding can I breed my doe?



## redbarngoatkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a Boer doe who kidded at the end of August. But her surviving kid got mixed in with another mother at the time of birth and imprinted on her. She is nursing him and her two daughters fine. But the original mother is drying up now. I would like to breed her for a spring kidding. I think she cycled 2 days ago.


----------



## elevan (Sep 16, 2011)

```````````````````````````````````````

imo I give my girls an approximate 6 month break from kidding to breeding...meaning a planned kidding every 11 months or so.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 16, 2011)

I know some people breed them 3 times in 2 years so even with that, she needs more time off.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 17, 2011)

from New Jersey.

Sorry to hear about your doe losing her kid to another.  Not a breeder yet of anything, but IMHO, giving a doe of any breed time to recoup can only be a Win/Win situation for both you and the doe.  Healthy mom gives you a big percentage of bringing on healthy kids.  Can't say it 100% guarantee, but waiting does up the odds to success. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Chaty (Sep 17, 2011)

I give anywhere from 6 mths to 8 mths each yr for them to rest before rebreeding or you will use her up too fast and thats not good. Yes Boar breeders are basically in it for the money. If she is in good condition you can rebreed after a 3 mth wait. I only breed once a yr but I have dairy goats.


----------

